# Any suggestions for indie rock or pop?



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Indie music is probably my second favorite type of music next to classical. Yes, "indie" is not easy to define. Although it originally only referred to music on an independent record label, the term started to be used during the 80s to refer to a specific sound associated with bands of that type. Now, there are bands that have an "indie" sound that may not necessarily be on an independent label.

All that aside, that's not the point of this thread. If you have some rock or pop music that is considered "indie" for whatever reason (whether it's because of a label or sound), I'd like to hear your suggestions!

Here's an example of what I'm talking about:






And on the more electronic/pop side:






Other artists I like: Sleepy Rebels, Feist, Lykke Li, She & Him, Jess Penner, Peter Bjorn & John, Cults, Tennis, Stars

If you've heard of at least three of these, I'll give you a gold star  What are some of your favorite "indie" artists and songs? I haven't added any new indie music to my collection lately, so I'm hoping to find some good stuff.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Indie means so many different things (from the magnetic fields to the Husker du, from My bloody valentine to REM, from Built to spill to the Arcade fire), anyway listening the first piece altough her music is a bit different I've thought of Jane Siberry, a big favorite of mine:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The Jesus Lizard. Very advanced, classically informed guitar technique is an odd fit in a general sound that's, at its nicest, sweaty and creepy. People called this indie in the early 90s, but modern indie people would probably think it sounds like metal or something (even though it's not).


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The Jesus Lizard. Very advanced, classically informed guitar technique is an odd fit in a general sound that's, at its nicest, sweaty and creepy. People called this indie in the early 90s, but modern indie people would probably think it sounds like metal or something (even though it's not).


great group, but: "When you smile/I can smell your breath/I can see the **** on your teeth".
I think they're not the kind of thing he's looking for


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

It's true, most of the indie music I listen to is pretty soft, but any suggestions are welcome! I just want to see what's out there


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

I've been listening to a lot of Icelandic music of all types in the last year. Here are a few that probably fit your description (most all lyrics are in English)

múm
Pascal Pinon
Sin Fang
Seabear

And I've had a bit of fascination with the American duo Cocorosie. Check out their Lemonade and cover of Surfer Girl.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

Wilco's _Yankee Hotel Foxtrot_ has an 'indie' feel, though much of the rest of their output is quite ordinary (I like it, but it's nothing special).
Anything by Sigur Ros - Icelandic, singing in 'Hopelandic'
Does Vampire Weekend count?
Miike Snow? Yeah Yeah Yeahs? Florence and the Machine...?

(I miss out on the gold star as I've only heard of Feist and Peter Bjorn and John.)


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Aww too bad MacLeod, but sounds like you have a similar taste in music to me. Vampire Weekend, Miike Snow, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Florence and the Machine, Sigur Ros...I like all of those and they definitely count 

And thanks for the Icelandic suggestions, Gilberto. I will check those out


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

Tristan said:


> Aww too bad MacLeod, but sounds like you have a similar taste in music to me. Vampire Weekend, Miike Snow, Yeah Yeah Yeahs, Florence and the Machine, Sigur Ros...I like all of those and they definitely count
> 
> And thanks for the Icelandic suggestions, Gilberto. I will check those out


Re: Sigur Ros ....I forgot to mention amiina. They were the string section on early tours with Sigur Ros and still do studio work with them. Their new EP "The Lighthouse Project" is worth a listen.

And I forgot to mention Samaris, whose debut album was just released. Electronic based with clarinet and the vocalist is 1/2 of the twin duo Pascal Pinon (I can't recommend their last album Twosomeness enough). If you want to check out a sampling of the bands I mentioned above, have spotify and the inclination, plug "my shiny happy icelandic mix" into search and see if my playlist comes up.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Just found out about an obscure indie band called "Hey Anna". It's a pretty good example of the type of indie music I like:


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I've really been digging on a band called The Veils. Their first two albums _The Runaway Found_ and _Nux Vomica_ are some of the best Indie I've come across in a while.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I've heard of them. I have their song "The Wild Son", but other than that, I don't really know them well. I'll look into more of their songs


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I urge you to check out the band Spokane; their album "little hours" is fantastic. Subtle, melancholic, and with a hint of sadness, well maybe a bit more than a hint...
Miwon , "a to b" is nice, quiet electronica with a weird cover of Fleetwood Mac's "go your own way"
Mum, "sing along to songs you don't know"
Yo la tengo "popular songs"
And indeed the already mentioned CocoRosie, weird and wonderful, al their albums are good. Some guestperformances of Anthony, who is also very good, although I must admit that i sometimes get tired of his (beautiful, don't get me wrong) voice.

Enjoy!!

Jos


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

How about alt-J? An Awesome Wave?

Live in concert at KEXP Seattle


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Do you listen to Animal Collective, Tristan? You kind of seem like the type that would like them, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

violadude said:


> Do you listen to Animal Collective, Tristan? You kind of seem like the type that would like them, if I'm not mistaken.


Yes, as a matter of fact I do. "Peacebone" is my favorite of their songs.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

A few suggestions here that haven't been named..

Spoon - Gimme Fiction would be the starting point
Grandaddy - Try the songs "Yeah is What We Had" and "The Warming Sun"
Teitur - A Danish singer. Check out "Louis, Louis" and "Sweet Josephine"
Neutral Milk Hotel - Careful with this one. I absolutely adore them but they don't reward everyone. Their 2nd and final album is one of the biggest cult classics in history.

and finally, my favorite
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah - Their first album was a critical success. Their 2nd a small letdown. Their third, Hysterical, is an absolute masterpiece, yet completely disregarded. I highly, highly recommend that album. There are no weak tracks but standouts are "In a Motel" "Yesterday Never" "The Witnesses Dull Surprise" and the finale "Adam's Plane" which is a long, sweeping song which finishes with a brilliant, unexpected crescendo.

Hope you find something here you'll love (Or already do)


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Swans - Filth

A perfect companion to your favorite Animal Collective album. It'll make you wanna break out your uke and sing along


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

New bands, nah, i would play it safe, some of Cranberries or Schmitts (!) works...All others are pale comparing to them


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Any luck with my recommendations?


----------



## Funny (Nov 30, 2013)

Gomez. Not sure which album is the best to start with but I got hooked on them within the first few seconds of hearing "Detroit Swing 66" from _In Our Gun_ on the radio.


----------

